# NW Houston, TX



## Mark Chance (Jul 6, 2002)

Update as of 5 July: We're currently way full up on players.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 23, 2004)

Things go *bump!* in the night.


----------



## Pyske (Jun 28, 2004)

Responded by e-mail.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

"Watch your head, Skipper!"

*bump!*

"Thanks, Gilligan!"


----------



## Rab-Ka-La (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you tried the Greater Houston Gamer Locus? I think its at www.owlcon.com/gamerlocus . Also try gamer databases like www.accessdenied.net , www.rpgregisrtry.com , or the new ones like www.thegamerconnection.com and www.xsorbit2.com/users/rpggroupfinder .  There are also some groups on Yahoo to check out when looking for players.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 10, 2004)

Rab-Ka-La said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Greater Houston Gamer Locus? I think its at www.owlcon.com/gamerlocus . Also try gamer databases like www.accessdenied.net , www.rpgregisrtry.com , or the new ones like www.thegamerconnection.com and www.xsorbit2.com/users/rpggroupfinder .  There are also some groups on Yahoo to check out when looking for players.




I'm on one Yahoo group. I didn't know about the GHGL. Thanks. I've tried the two olders ones you mentioned before. Never amounted to much. I will give GHGL a try.

Thanks!


----------



## The Halfling (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm on one Yahoo group. I didn't know about the GHGL. Thanks. I've tried the two olders ones you mentioned before. Never amounted to much. I will give GHGL a try.
> 
> Thanks!




Placed a reply on the GHGL...

Brian-


----------



## Mark Chance (May 7, 2005)

Do the...

*bump!*


----------

